# CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!



## bbfoto

*CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*










I found this on the Computer Audiophile web site and thought I would share it here. The original post is at:

New Squeezebox "Touch" | Computer Audiophile


Wed, 06/24/2009 - 03:57 — Audio_ELF 

I know most people here prefer direct from computer into DAC but others like the steamer route. Ofter questions are asked about 24/96 and it looks like this is going to support 24/96.

Specs are reported as...

Logitech® Squeezebox™ Touch. The color touch-screen Wi-Fi music player that lets you discover a world of music. Listen to your personal digital music collection, new music from online music services*, and thousands of Internet radio stations—all through your stereo. A *4.3-inch color touch screen *makes it easy for anyone to use. 

Audio formats: • MP3, FLAC, WAV, AIFF, WMA, Ogg Vorbis, AAC, Apple Lossless • WMA Lossless, APE, MPC and WavPack supported through transcoding • Some formats may require additional software installation Internet radio • Support for MP3, Ogg Vorbis, and WMA formatted Internet Radio streams Wireless interface • True 802.11g wireless networking • Support for 802.11b and 802.11g routers and access points • One-touch setup (with compatible WPS-supporting routers) • Supports WPA Personal, WPA-2AES, and 64/128-bit WEP encryption Ethernet interface • Connects to any 100 Mbps or 10 Mbps network (with Auto MDX) General: • *USB host connector for accessing music and photos via USB drive or USB key • SD card slot for music and photos • Supports sampling rates up to 24 bit / 96 kHz *• Stereo analog (RCA), headphone jack, *digital optical, and digital coax output *• 4.3-inch 24-bit color LCD with capacitive touch screen • Ambient light sensor to adjust display brightness according to environment • Infrared proximity sensor to detect presence.

Pricing seams pretty unknown ... I've seen anything from €200 - €330 mentioned. I don't think it's been officially announced by Logitech yet either. Anyway thought people would be interested if they've not seen this information already on other websites/forums.

Eloise"
-----------

Links to More Info:

Logitech's Squeezebox Touch is Coming (With Touchscreen) - Logitech Squeezebox - Gizmodo

Web Pics: Picasa Web Albums - ElF - WebPics

Squeezebox Forums: New "Logitech MM STREAM Squeezebox Touch" spotted !! - Squeezebox : Community : Forums'

Logitech to Update Squeezebox with Squeezebox Touch [Wi-Fi Media & Entertainment Hub] TFTS - Technology, Gadgets & Curiosities

======================

There is no indication on whether or not this is a Transflective (Daylight Readable) Screen. I do wish it was a bit larger screen, but beggers can't be choosers, lol!

So it looks like you can take this approximately $300 Unit, Connect it directly to a USB Hard Drive or Thumb Drive loaded with your LOSSLESS files and send the Audio Output Digitally to the Processor or DAC of your choice via Analog, Digital Optical, or Digital Coax!!! You can also connect it to your Music Server (Car or Home PC) via Wired or Wireless Network (LAN/WLAN) for access to all of your music files and to Sync!

We'll have to see how good the GUI is, but even if it's halfway decent, this is the dream "All-In-One" unit I've been waiting for.  Use the Optical or Coax Output to connect it directly to your Bit One.1, H700/H900!

It Does Not have NAV, an AM/FM/HD FM Tuner, CD Player, Hands-Free Bluetooth Phone system, or other features that typical DD NAV Head Units have. However, if you already have a CarPC you might be able to utilize some if not all of these features!

Other Questions off the top of my head:

Power Supply: I'm assuming it is battery-powered, has a charging dock or wall-wart power supply. We'll have to wait and see but this should be fairly simple to work around.

Volume Control: We'll have to wait and see how this will work. If nothing else, you'll have to use the Volume Control on your Processor, etc.

bbfoto


----------



## newtitan

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

very interesting, Ill be checking one of these out asap, im tired of cd/dvds etc

I dont even need a cd player anymore, as I have waaaay too much music, I but the cd, and immediately rip it these days


----------



## t3sn4f2

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

Pretty nice, but you gotta ask.....Can it take the heat, does it index off USB or do you have to go off of folder/file structure.


----------



## bbfoto

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*



t3sn4f2 said:


> Pretty nice, but you gotta ask.....Can it take the heat, does it index off USB or do you have to go off of folder/file structure.


Yeah, these are very good questions. I'd like to connect at least a 500GB HDD so that could be a deal-breaker if it's a nightmare to navigate through all of your tracks! Since it has USB & SD slots for direct connection, those will probably use the native folder/file structure...??? Logitech has their own "Media Server" software for organizing and navigating your media files that is pretty good. This is used in the current Squeezebox, Squeezebox Duet, Squeezebox Boom(box), and Transporter network media players. So if you connect via a Cat5 wired or Wireless network, it should be pretty decent. Supposedly, Logitech is updating several of these existing units and reworking the software for them as well, so you can't base any assumptions on the software/GUI of the current devices...only time will tell.










It looks as if they'll be about $300 so unless I read something to dissuade me, I'm going to pick one up when they're available and test it. If I decide to mount it in the car I'm going to try to make a "detachable" mount for it. It's not clear from the photo and nothing I've found will confirm it, but the bottom section of the unit in the photo "may" be a Dock. The touchscreen bezel looks to be a bit of a different texture or finish than the lower portion of the unit. Again, Time will tell. I'm hoping it is a Docking base with all of the hard-wired, I/O, and power connections.

It would be a bonus if the Squeezebox Controller will controll this as well when it's "Docked"...that's assuming the Touch is a docking unit in the first place. Squeezebox Controller:


















Search www.crutchfield.com or www.logitech.com for more info and photos of all of the Squeezebox products.


And yeah newtitan, I'm ripping my CDs as soon as I buy them as well...I have WAY too many to carry around, lol!

If anybody else gets some "hands-on" time with this thing, PLEASE post your findings here! TIA

bbfoto


----------



## bbfoto

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

ttt bump it to the tippity top


----------



## bbfoto

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

So there was a bit of excitement regarding this unit these last few days.  It seems that a New Zealand electronics web site posted it up for pre-order as did Amazon.com!

However, both listings have been removed! The Amazon.com listing posted a price of $299 USD. Gathered info from other sites hint toward a Release Date of September 30, 2009.

Some new photos showing the Rear Connections 


































Technical Specifications 

o Audio formats:
-MP3, FLAC, WAV, AIFF, WMA, Ogg Vorbis, AAC, Apple Lossless
-WMA Lossless, APE, MPC and WavPack supported through transcoding
-Some formats may require additional software installation
o Internet radio
-Support for MP3, Ogg Vorbis, and WMA formatted Internet Radio streams
o Wireless interface
-True 802.11g wireless networking
-Support for 802.11b and 802.11g routers and access points
-One-touch setup (with compatible WPS-supporting routers)
-Supports WPA Personal, WPA-2AES, and 64/128-bit WEP encryption
o Ethernet interface
-Connects to any 100 Mbps or 10 Mbps network (with Auto MDX)
o General:
-USB host connector for accessing music and photos via USB drive or USB key
-SD card slot for music and photos
-Supports sampling rates up to 24 bit / 96 kHz
-Stereo analog (RCA), headphone jack, digital optical, and digital coax output
-4.3-inch 24-bit color LCD with capacitive touch screen
-Ambient light sensor to adjust display brightness according to environment
-Infrared proximity sensor to detect presence

Judging by the photos, there is not a separate docking base for connections and charging, etc. I'm hoping the power input is 12v DC as well!

At least one of the photos shows a separate remote control, so you shouldn't be limited to just the Touchscreen controls for basic volume, track forward/reverse, etc.

It looks like this could be easily "modded" to fit your dash or center console. Other questions that still remain to be answered are if it can take the extreme temperatures of the car environment, and will the display be visible in direct sunlight?

More importantly is how it will react to Power On & Off cycling...will it retain any needed network, wifi, or other settings, spin-up and recognize an attached USB HDD? Basically, will this thing "boot up" and be ready to go each time it is powered on?

A typical PC that is set to Sleep or Hibernate is where most USB or Firewire devices have trouble being "re-recognized" without locking-up the computer.

Anyway, it looks as if these answers will come in the not too distant future.  I plan to pick one of these up and put it through its paces as soon as it's released. And I'll put it to use in my home system if it doesn't work out in the car environment. 

If anyone else has info, please post it here. Thanks!

Billy B.

Some additional links:

http://www.audiocircle.com/index.php?topic=70663.0
http://forums.slimdevices.com/showthread.php?p=448001#post448001
http://www.avforums.com/forums/stre...orums-squeezebox-touch-discussion-thread.html


----------



## ItalynStylion

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

Holy ****....that would be bitchin! Is anyone else thinking about running one of these with the digital out straight to a bit 1? 

Things I see right off the bat though are that WiFi wont do dick in a car and you'll need a converter of some sort to get power to it. Not only that, but usability in a car might be limited. Plus, no nav...I'm torn, really I am.


----------



## drocpsu

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

ive always wanted a squeezebox for my home audio setup. Seems like a great way to stream my computer's music library straight to my receiver. 

Use in a car though could be very interesting.


----------



## bbfoto

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

Italyn,

Yes, IMO, it would be way bitchin'! That was my original thought as well...connect it to a BitOne.1, H701, XDP-4000x or another processor using the digital connection.

You're right, no NAV, wireless would mostly be useless in car, etc.

I've got an iPhone for NAV if I really need it. I just want a simple, all-in-one Music Player source with a decent UI that will access my Lossless files from a ~250gb USB HDD. This looks like it could be it. The other option would be to just throw a small Netbook in the trunk with an external USB HHD and connect it to the SB Touch via LAN or WLAN.

The power supply would be really easy to do. It shouldn't need too much current (probably 1-amp at most) and you could probably find a Cigarette Lighter Cell Phone Charger or something similar to power it.

drocpsu,

All of the current Squeezebox products are being updated as we speak so I wouldn't drop a cent until the new versions are released. Those who own the Squeezebox products seem to LOVE them. The new Touch will be a 1st Gen product, but based on their current lineup, it looks VERY promising.


----------



## t3sn4f2

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*



bbfoto said:


> More importantly is how it will react to Power On & Off cycling...will it retain any needed network, wifi, or other settings, spin-up and recognize an attached USB HDD? Basically, *will this thing "boot up" and be ready to go each time it is powered on?*


That could be a deal breaker, especially for anyone with a really big lossless library that could take forever to index. 

I also wonder what is the max size USB or HD that is _recommend_ for the unit to work well. I say that because you'll often see cell phones that support large memory cards but they'll recommend you use no more then 25% of the max supported.


----------



## ErinH

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

looks promising. I'll stay tuned.


----------



## guitarsail

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

So basically I can have this bad boy stream my ITunes library to my living room correct? I'm in


----------



## rockinridgeline

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

I've been thinking hard about a Sarotech unit, but I am very excited to see something similar out of Logitech. If their UI is anything like their high end smart remotes, the device will be smartly designed and easy to use. I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## bbfoto

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*



guitarsail said:


> So basically I can have this bad boy stream my ITunes library to my living room correct? I'm in


Yep. It will also stream Internet Radio if your computer with iTunes has an "always on" Internet connection via DSL/Cable/Satellite, etc. It will basically work anywhere you can connect the SB Touch via a Cat5 LAN network cable or Wireless LAN (WLAN). You can add one of these (or one of the other existing Squeezebox devices) to every room in your house if you wanted to. I believe it works with Pandora and Rhapsody music services as well.

And with the Squeezebox WiFi Controller/Remote (see photos in Post #4 ) you can control your music from basically anywhere in the house.

We'll just have to wait and see how well the USB works with Pocket HDDs...I have reason to believe that it was not an afterthought by Logitech to adorn this new device with a USB connection! It might have something to do with the new SqeezeCenter v8.0 software that is debuting with the new Touch and the other redesigned/upgraded SB devices that are coming out! 

My thought initially was to store my Music Files on a Solid State Drive (SSD) that is attached to a USB interface and connect it to the USB connector on the SB Touch. I'd actually like to see more eSATA connections on these types of devices...the connection is just as small as USB 'A' and WAY Faster (up to 3gb/sec. as opposed to USB's 'theoretical' 480mb/sec.).

If for some reason the USB-connected HDD is problematic, I'll try a small Netbook and connect to the SB Touch via LAN/WLAN. The latest Netbooks are absolutely tiny, very inexpensive, and are power-misers. The only thing I would have running on it are a stripped-down OS and iTunes. Most Netbooks use a small SSD for the OS & Programs so they boot almost instantly. You could easily keep this powered with a 12v adapter and even disable the LCD screen to save more power. The Music Library could be stored on an additional SSD or USB HDD that is attached to the Netbook. Are there any IT pros or computer geniuses out there that can think of any reasons why this would not work???

rockinridgeline, Agreed, Logitech's UI in their current devices have been very highly praised for being powerful and simple, and I doubt they would take a step backwards if they plan on selling heaps of these new units. 

I'll let everyone know when I have this in hand and have thoroughly tested it. It might not end up perfect, but I think it will at least be a step in the right direction.


----------



## bbfoto

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

Small UPDATE:

The Squeezebox Touch is scheduled for Release in DECEMBER, although a few people have recently ordered them Online and received them! The problem at this point in time is that the Firmware & Software shipped with the units are not even close to being finalized (it's the "old" software for the existing SB devices).

So it seems as if the Hardware is finalized and ready to go, but the formal release is delayed until December when the completely new Firmware & Software will be ready.

Press Release:
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/172/6222&cl=us,en

Product Information:
http://www.logitechsqueezebox.com/pr...box-touch.html

You'll find A LOT of great information on the Slim Devices Forums:

Squeezebox Touch - Squeezebox : Community : Forums

A FEW NOTES:

The rear "foot" that keeps the Squeezebox Touch (SBT) upright when placed on a countertop is removable to facilitate "wall mounting" with the $50 Wall Mount Kit. $50 for this 50-cent piece of injection-moulded ABS plastic is absurd, but the removable foot should make it much easier to mold a custom mount for your dash or center console.


















POWER SUPPLY:

The SBT does not have a battery. It is powered by a Wall Wart rated at 3.0A @ 5v.
Opus Solutions has a 15w 12v-to-5v DC-DC power supply that should be enough to power the SBT and a 500gb USB or notebook Hard Drive. 

OPUS SOLUTIONS - Leader in Vehicle Computers and Mobile DC-DC Power Supplies

USB PORT/HARD DRIVES

Current beta testers have had success using a 320gb USB Pocket Drive with no problems, and have also directly connected an iPod Classic with no problems. In both situations, users were able to stream music and transfer files to Other Squeezebox Players and computers on the Network (not that you'd be doing this in your car, but this facilitates updating your Music Library remotely.) The software developers have also said they are working on a Much Faster USB/hard drive/thumb drive indexing app.

You can also control the SB devices using an iPhone/iTouch with the iPeng app.

I'm also interested and searching for a Mobile Internet/Router solution in order to stream Internet Radio Stations as the SBT does Not have an AM/FM Tuner built-in.

The SBT does have several CLOCK screen savers and others will be available, or you can use the SD card slot to display your photos like an LCD/Digital Picture Frame.









or Analog VU Meters 

















Check out the Slim Devices Forums for a plethora of information.


----------



## rockinridgeline

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

The SBtouch is being presold at Amazon for $299. Still not definite word on release date.


----------



## Se7en

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

You might want to check these guys out. They've been modding the hell out of SBox for the last couple of years. It's not cheap byt any stretch but in the home audio circles, the modded SB is supposedly better than 20k transports like Krell and Wadia, etc.

Store for The Bolder Cable Company

Bolder is pretty active on audiocircle and go into in depth converstaions about what they're modding and why.


----------



## t3sn4f2

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*



Se7en said:


> You might want to check these guys out. They've been modding the hell out of SBox for the last couple of years. It's not cheap byt any stretch but in the home audio circles, the modded SB is supposedly better than 20k transports like Krell and Wadia, etc.
> 
> Store for The Bolder Cable Company
> 
> Bolder is pretty active on audiocircle and go into in depth converstaions about what they're modding and why.


I would not buy anything from a company that sells $320 power cables.


----------



## Billk1002

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

I have been using the original Squeezebox for 2 years, it is flawless.
The convenience of having all of your cd's at your finger tip is unbeatable. For general listening, the unlimited amount of internet radio stations can't be beat. It is now one of the "luxury" items that I just couldn't imagine living without now.


----------



## Se7en

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*



t3sn4f2 said:


> I would not buy anything from a company that sells $320 power cables.


I certainly don't want to start a power cable discussion because that would be as pointless as the last thousand power cable discussions. 

But since you discredited the company because they sell an "expensive" product, I can only offer that their pricing represents a relative bargain when held in comparison to the majority of cable manufactures. In those particular circles where people would rather spend a few bucks on a PC over a lamp cord to be powering a 10K amplifier or pre-amp, Bolder costs a fraction. Try pricing out Kimber, Transparent, MIT, etc.

The only point that I was trying to make is that pricing structure aside, there is someone who has been modifying and upgrading these units for several years now and people are putting his product at the front of $100k rigs. He builds custom built power supplies and does awesome rebuilds on both the analog and digital path (depending on your preference and needs). 

As others have wisely said on other threads, there is a purely subjective, diminishing return on any investment but if you feel that a $300 front end filled with 8 cent parts from a company that build mice and keyboards should be your main source for a multi-thousand dollar custom install then that's what's right for you.

Review:
http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazi...th/bolder_modified_slimdevices_squeezebox.htm

I recently got to hear the Bolder SB in this system and I can only say it is was well worth whatever he paid.


----------



## cvjoint

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

I would think this is more like a headunit replacement than a carputer. Keep in mind that even if you do power it and the 15w unit would work ok, you still have to power on off manually. A carputer is standard ATX powered and can be turned on and off by the powersupply, this one can't. The small screen is also a big turn off. Any headunit that can do optical out should have the same sound quality as this thing. It's what you do with the signal from DAC and after in your processor that will make all the difference. 

It's strength is probably in the wireless and the formats I would guess. Headunits haven't come a long way supporting formats? You are loosing Nav/Btooth intergration, a nice screen, radio, easy install, and On/Off to get this stuff.


----------



## rockinridgeline

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

My plan is to use this to augment what my double din already does. With my processor, I can switch to optical input from the SBtouch, switch back to use all of my HU function. Until somebody comes out with a HU that supports lossless, this is the best route to take.


----------



## t3sn4f2

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*



rockinridgeline said:


> My plan is to use this to augment what my double din already does. With my processor, I can switch to optical input from the SBtouch, switch back to use all of my HU function. Until somebody comes out with a HU that supports lossless, this is the best route to take.


Assuming your DVD headunit has a video in........

1. A cheap carpc with built in SPDIF on the motherboard.
2. A VGA to composite converter box (I know one if you're interested).
3. Media Center
4. A Media Center Remote
5. Sayittoplayit "Media Center Communicator" running on Vista (optional if you the most advanced instant voice navigation of the media. Doesn't even require a button press, just speak a password to activate the commands option.)

Input the carpc display to the head unit and switch over to that input on it and on the DSP6 and you are set.

$500-$700 with drive.

You can even update media from inside your house with a router and a free VNC client.


----------



## aztec1

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

Wow, this looks like a really cool device. No external processor, so vehicle use is out for me, but for the home setup it looks perfect. Certainly better than the laptop and external soundcard setup in use now. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## KLoNe

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

Bump - any new info. I'm very interested


----------



## bbfoto

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

Not formally released/sold until December.  Will let you know then.

Great info in the posts above! Thanks everyone.


----------



## elziko

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

I know this is a very old thread but I am a long-time Squeezebox user and I have just bought a car which accepts a double DIN mounted car stereo.

Has anyone managed to use a Squeezebox Touch in their car, replacing their old head unit?

Any details, especially regarding mounting would be really helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## BowDown

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

Ha I had never heard of this thing till now and it's been out for over a year?


----------



## elziko

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

Yup, I've had my touch for over 8 months and would buy another in a snap if I was confident I could get it fitted neatly to my car.


----------



## KLoNe

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

Shameless plug...


----------



## eviling

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

man i can't wiat to get my carputer up and running


----------



## zizu

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*



KLoNe said:


> Shameless plug...


Hello!

In minute 10:17 i´m look one CD Clarion "OPTICAL INPUT ENABLE DISC"!!!!!!!
It´s original from Clarion?

Wath is please???????
Clarion Spain they do not know!!!!
This is possible to get it? Where to buy this CD please?

I need to link this Logitech with my Clarion HXd2 (DRZ9255 in USA).
Thanks you very much.
Bests regards.
David


----------



## Slowitchu

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

This thing is really unstable for use with its own server. It loses the external HDD frequently and locks up. a lot of people have these problems and seems to be really hard to solve.

Really disappointed of it. And it really sucks since theres pretty much nothing thats the same to replace it with


----------



## oscardillo

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

I just bought one, now I will add my mcintosh MX5000 by optical to a Logitech Squeezebox Touch.

I will comment the results.


----------



## rasahman

*Re: CarPC New Logitech Squeezebox "Touch" with Wireless, Digital & USB Inputs!*

Any updates on this? Anyone managed to get it working as intended in a car?


----------

